# Whole goose



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Any good recipes besides your basic baked goose? We usually stuff ours with grapefruit, oranges, lemons, and put cloves and cinnamon inside and slow boil it for a few hours that is always good. Just looking for a little something different


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

First I would recommend trying the UWN search engine here in Recipes.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I like to do a whole goose in the crock pot. I will put a couple of cans of chicken broth in with then add seasoning and vegetables. I like to put in butter, garlic, salt, pepper, chopped onions, celery, bell peppers. possibley some sage or thyme, depending on what you like. I will also add some flour to thicken up the sauce. This helps keep the meat from drying out once its cut and served. I cook it until the meat starts to fall off the bone. (approx 4-6 hrs) Then I like to put it all over some mashed potatoes. It was delicious!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Stuff the goose with apples, onions&raisins. Season with Salt and Pepper or Tony's.Put in roasting pan breast down. put some cut up onions and apples around and put about 2 cups apple cider or juice. Roast about 3 hours at 325-335 degF. Last 20 minutes turn goose over and let breast brown, baste every 5 min. It is juicy, not dry and has a great favor. You can take the drippings and made a great gravy either au jus or add roux for brown gravy.


----------

